# Xc bikes - what are your choice light saddles, stems, seatposts, bars, grips?



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

I am building a lightweight xc bike (2016 scott spark 700 premium in size small) with mostly off the shelf parts (no $$$ boutique, or questionable ebay parts). 

Through my searches and experiences, i have found a few go to parts for my bikes, including:

- seatpost: deda superlaggera rs seatpost - 176g (150$ crc, canadian prices)
- bars: kore 710mm carbon flat bar - 160g (150$ crc)
- stem: wren stems (40-90mm) ~ 70-90g (have yet to use but plan to order) (50usd)
- grips: esi racers edge -50g (20$) ritchey superlogic foam grips at 9g are tempting, but they are hard to get...
- i am currently on a xtr groupset kick for pricing (derailer and shifter, and xtr race brakes do the trick as i can usually get them at less than 200$ each. 
- the e13 trs race casette with 511% range (9-46) and 303g!!! (I just got one on sale for 290!!!). 
- looking to get a fox 32 sc 100mm fork (3lbs, for 0.5 lbs weight savings!!!)

i tend to put this stuff on most of my bikes as appropriate. Where I struggle is saddles. I want something in the mid 140’s width. I currently have a specialized romin evo sworks on order (~140g, but 300$!!). Anything lighter is usually super narrow, super expensive, or questionable ebay/china. 

Thoughts on saddles and some of your personal go to parts would be appreceated.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Gliding_serpent said:


> I am building a lightweight xc bike (2016 scott spark 700 premium in size small) with mostly off the shelf parts (no $$$ boutique, or questionable ebay parts).
> 
> Through my searches and experiences, i have found a few go to parts for my bikes, including:
> 
> ...


Anvl Stealth. 150g. I have an extra if you want to try it. $90

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

bogeydog said:


> Anvl Stealth. 150g. I have an extra if you want to try it. $90
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Tempting, but i am looking for something in the 140-150mm wide range. That seems to be my problem.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Mt. Zoom makes a good 720mm or 760mm flat handlebar. ~$130. Lighter than the Kore bar. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

Gliding_serpent said:


> Tempting, but i am looking for something in the 140-150mm wide range. That seems to be my problem.


The Shimano PRO either Falcon or Griffon carbon models come in 142 width. My Falcon measured 156g and is the most comfortable saddle I've had. Thin padding, flexy shell is just right for me. Nashbar has them cheap to try out.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Mt Zoom would be considerably lighter and cheaper. This is a 720mm 15mm riser.
Extralite foam grips are great.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks so far folks!

I think the mt zoom bars will be on order soon. Sounds like they may have a bit of flex, but at 135lbs, should be fine for me. 

The pro saddles liik interesting also, but their reported weights seem high. Good news is that they have lots of sizing options. Good to see.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I've been using my MT Zoom 720mm riser bar for 2 years now and love them. You can flex them a bit by hand but you wont notice it while riding. Btw, I'm 148lb.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

Gliding_serpent said:


> ...Where I struggle is saddles. I want something in the mid 140's width. I currently have a specialized romin evo sworks on order (~140g, but 300$!!). Anything lighter is usually super narrow, super expensive, or questionable ebay/china.
> 
> Thoughts on saddles and some of your personal go to parts would be appreceated.


Been hunting around for the same for the last few weeks. Lightweight and flexy. Only one come up so far, being the super expensive MCFK at 140mm.

I do know that an approx 140mm fits best, as I ran a 143mm Toupe on my road bike. Currently using a Kit Carbonio Flow at 132? which has a little flex. I'm around the same weight as you. Does ok on half day rides once i got used to it.

Once again super expensive, but have you looked at Meld?


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

Hmmm... the mcfk is the most promising lightweight saddle to date. Most are sub 140mm wide. The price is still up there however... but saddles can be passed from bike to bike, so are more of investments imho.

on further review... their seatposts are super light, the stems are wren level weights, and the bars are comparable in weight to mt zoom bars... except that the prices are way more!!!

The meld is an interesting concept.

i am happy to have started this thread, simply because there are so many nice producers of components, it is impossible to be aware of them all.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've been using an eBay carbon saddle for the past couple years and have been pretty happy with it. I think I paid somewhere around $40 for it. It's in the shape of the 143mm Toupe. The good thing is that they they don't cost that much...and if you don't like it...you're not losing much. I have it paired with a Syntace HiFlex post.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

I found an eBay one that said around 140mm, but the fine print said 130’s. But i might be overthinking the width. Actually, just checked and i only need 135-137!!

my buddy got a 20$ carbon ebay seatpost. It broke after 30 seconds... but only his pride was hurt for trying. Haha.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

This is what I got. There are several vendors selling the same saddle.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Fib...033654&hash=item3f7d4239fe:g:Q1YAAOSw~AVYq77l

The material on the nose of the saddle started lifting after about a year. I just used some Shoe Goo and that fixed it.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

I raise you a Camtoa!!! Best seat brand name ever.

https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Ultralight-Fu...3D263225191855&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460



RS VR6 said:


> This is what I got. There are several vendors selling the same saddle.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Fib...033654&hash=item3f7d4239fe:g:Q1YAAOSw~AVYq77l
> 
> The material on the nose of the saddle started lifting after about a year. I just used some Shoe Goo and that fixed it.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

The Camtoa has no padding...:ciappa:


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll take the weight penalty on the saddle. I am 100% converted to the WTB devo ti, which comes in at about 195g but it's 140mm+ wide so it doesn't feel like sitting on a 2x4 like some of the super light ones. It's discontinued but still fairly easy to get on ebay for cheap. Picked up my last 2 of them for under $40.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

RS VR6 said:


> The Camtoa has no padding...:ciappa:


I actually just ordered an unpadded version in matte 3k. Kind of by error... but for 30$... i will report back any repoorts of carbon fibre shards that go up my a$$


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've used a version identical to the Camtoa in the past. It was fine, except in that particular case there was very little flex, so I flipped it to my road bike. That said, it is worth the test at that price point, and it held up fine on trails.

I'm always reluctant to recommend saddles as something I like may not work for you - even if within your cited dimensions. FWIW, I've been running an MCFK carbon saddle for several seasons (74g), and the nice difference from the eBay above was a nice amount of flex (in addition to it properly fitting my sit bones). It doesn't meet your non-boutique criteria though.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

RS VR6 said:


> This is what I got. There are several vendors selling the same saddle.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Fib...033654&hash=item3f7d4239fe:g:Q1YAAOSw~AVYq77l
> 
> The material on the nose of the saddle started lifting after about a year. I just used some Shoe Goo and that fixed it.


I've considered those. How's the comfort ?


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

This looks interesting:- 
Circus Monkey X Absorb System 112g Full Carbon Fiber Saddle

Waiting to hear back how wide it is.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

splitendz said:


> I've considered those. How's the comfort ?


It works pretty well for me. My longest ride with the saddle was about 3 hours and no real complaints from my sit bones or taint. If your rear end likes flatter saddles...it might work for you. If you sit really upright on the bike...the hard surface might get uncomfortable.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

----


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

RS VR6 said:


> The Camtoa has no padding...:ciappa:


I read that quickly as 'cameltoe'


----------



## m3bas (Dec 24, 2011)

SWorks Power saddle. Use on the road bike and love it, gave it a whirl on the MTB and best thing I've ever done. Almost feels like it works better as a MTB saddle than road saddle


----------



## xblitzkriegx (Jul 29, 2016)

Kalloy Uno stems are as light as wren stems and less than half the price. $22 stem.

I have a 60mm stem with steel bolts and it weighs ~85g. With Ti bolts, it would be in the 75g range very easily.

It plays nice with my answer pro taper carbon bar and it's seen plenty of aggressive trails with all 195lbs of me leaning on it with no problems.


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

For handlebar, PRC HB3 720mm 9° is my choice. I have two of them, measured 134 for the team colored edition (Merida Team green) and 122 g for the grey one. Note that, comes with 5-year warranty!  Here is my measurement:








I like PRC parts. My SP2 seatpost is 187g (30.9x400mm), which is relatively heavy (compared to Tune, Mcfk and others) but comes at ~90 EUR only. PRC 17° 90mm stem with Ti-bolts is 101g.
I know, their steim is a 'Kalloy Uno' with a PRC sticker (more than twice of the price of Unos...) but at least I get 5-year warranty, which counts, at least to me. 
My best performing saddle is not really a true weight-weenine stuff with it's 133 grams but I like it: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

I think what impresses me the most is the cottage industry of specialized lightweight parts. Good stuff so far. Mount zoom get my buy for bars. But i think wren for the stem, and deda for the seatpost. Still waiting on that ebay seat. Should have a $$$ romin evo s works seat in the new year... see if it is worth the extra $$$


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

Well, my "camel toe" generic chinese carbon seat arrived today. Everyone thinks it looks like a specialized toupe without the cover.

I don't have a digital scale to measure it's weight (yet) but the big bike hanging scale says my bike is now 283g lighter. Lots of error i am sure. Not sure the weight of the original saddle i had on (cro mo specialized phenom?).

I tightened the saddle to 5nm. It it pretty comfortable, and there is noticable flex when i push on it with my hand, or sit on it, but nothing scary. Comparing it to a syncros xr1.5 (ti rails, carbon infused plastic saddle), the saddle itself is a bit more flex resistant, but the Carbon rails seem to flex more, allowing the saddle to rock a touch more front to back when you sit/press on it. But the differences are not huge. I need a ride on it to fully judge however.

The build is not bad. There are Some waves in the carbon fibre pattern, and the odd blemish here and there... but nothing major.

























My gut feeling is that it will be better suited for my cx bike, and my s works romin may go on my xc bike. It will be interesting to compare stiffness between 40$ and 300$ Carbon seats.

the romin arrives in january.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

Not bad, not bad at all. Lets see how those carbon rails hold up...


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

I'd would be great if one were able to see a vid of you pushing down the saddle in a couple of places to see the flex.

What is the measured width of the saddle?


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

It is pretty close to the stated 140mm wide. Actually, spot on at 140mm/5.5 inches. So it is a proper light carbon saddle that is not the typical ass hatchet (thinking about you $$$ella italia c59).

The saddle Flexes no more than reputable saddles (syncros), but push on the back (lean on it hard, not a finger push), and the nose does rock up a bit. Nothing major, but it is there. It is not Flimzy however. Not sure i would trust it if i was a fatty.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

^ thanks for that.

Now I'm looking forward to a ride report


----------



## Erwandy (Jan 8, 2016)

That's definitely a Chinese Open Mold product which I use as well (this one branded TOSEEK)









* a few test rides so far indicated this thing will hold up well. Not flexy enough for my taste probably because I am just 57kg as of now


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

semmiho said:


> For handlebar, PRC HB3 720mm 9° is my choice. I have two of them, measured 134 for the team colored edition (Merida Team green) and 122 g for the grey one. Note that, comes with 5-year warranty!  Here is my measurement:
> View attachment 1171943
> 
> 
> ...


The Procraft PRC stem is a rebranded UNO stem with titanium bolts. You can get an UNO stem and some titanium bolts on eBay for 1/3 of the price of the Procraft PRC stem.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/UNO-7-Ligh...90-100-110-120-130mm-7-17-Degree/201947948223


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

Erwandy said:


> That's definitely a Chinese Open Mold product which I use as well (this one branded TOSEEK)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those Toseek with a bit of padding. Which is why I was hoping that GS`s one might have some more flex.

The Toseek at my weight is like a bath tile!


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

Interesting that the concerns is that it may be too stiff. Makes me more reassured, as i would rather too stiff bs too Flexy. I will throw it on my fatty tomorrow for a winter ride and give feedback in what it is like in a high padding scenario.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Flex is your friend with a carbon saddle, within reason.


----------



## xblitzkriegx (Jul 29, 2016)

truth. kalloy is a large mfg of components and has been doing so for quite some time. 

i suggested an uno stem earlier. some people veer away from them because its not a name brand that brings street cred. the 60mm uno stem is 5 grams away from the wren stem and like you said, costs 60% less. 

if that stem can handle my 195lb chunky ass bombing down trails you can barely walk down, pretty sure its not gonna break.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

What torque spec to you use to clamp your saddle?



tangerineowl said:


> I have one of those Toseek with a bit of padding. Which is why I was hoping that GS`s one might have some more flex.
> 
> The Toseek at my weight is like a bath tile!


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

Gliding_serpent said:


> What torque spec to you use to clamp your saddle?


I removed it from my roadbike about two months back due to the ride being too firm at my weight. It was my first carbon-railed saddle, so I torqued it up slowly with paste.

Can't remember the final setting, I'm afraid. But I do know it was between 6.5-7 nm.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

I have a Bontrager Affinity carbon saddle (from a few years back before they were women specific) with a width of 138 that I love. I needed a second one for my SS and found the GUB 1159 for $40. I have about 750 miles or so on it and it's been excellent. Definitely my go to saddle now.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...32747165925.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.hcQ8gw


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

As I'm looking on AliExpress now, i see that some of the GUB 1159's are listed with a width of 145. Mine was listed as 138 and that's what it measures in at.


----------



## Erwandy (Jan 8, 2016)

Gliding_serpent said:


> Interesting that the concerns is that it may be too stiff. Makes me more reassured, as i would rather too stiff bs too Flexy. I will throw it on my fatty tomorrow for a winter ride and give feedback in what it is like in a high padding scenario.


Well, especially true for open mold components, they are built to cater for wide range of riders - which means supportable weight usually goes between 65 to 120kg - which in turn will not bode very well for lighter riders 50=60kg ish


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

Hoping mine is not an ass hatchet... but padded shorts are fine, and on mountain biking i am off the saddle more anyway.

To be honest, my issue is that most main brand saddles that are super light, are also super narrow. My s works romin evo is one of the exceptions... but cheap it is not.



Erwandy said:


> Well, especially true for open mold components, they are built to cater for wide range of riders - which means supportable weight usually goes between 65 to 120kg - which in turn will not bode very well for lighter riders 50=60kg ish


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

I've had some trouble with light carbon offset seatposts on my hardtail. I like a 25mm offset. Hylix and FSA Kforce both cracked after a short period of use, which was odd because I only weigh 170lbs geared up.

Currently on a Syncros FL 1.0 and it seems to be holding up. It ended up being 180 grams after cutting.

For you guys talking about flex in the carbon saddles - Merek used to sell a carbon saddle that had the rear rail attachment on a carbon leaf. This allowed the sides to flex a lot. I have one on my cx bike; works pretty well. Shown in this video.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

Cool... my ebay carbon saddle is waaaay less flexy than that.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Schulze said:


> I've had some trouble with light carbon offset seatposts on my hardtail. I like a 25mm offset. Hylix and FSA Kforce both cracked after a short period of use, which was odd because I only weigh 170lbs geared up.
> 
> Currently on a Syncros FL 1.0 and it seems to be holding up. It ended up being 180 grams after cutting.
> 
> For you guys talking about flex in the carbon saddles - Merek used to sell a carbon saddle that had the rear rail attachment on a carbon leaf. This allowed the sides to flex a lot. I have one on my cx bike; works pretty well. Shown in this video.


Thx for the video - certainly an interesting support system there.

BTW, I wonder why would they use a crappy, rusted bolt for what seems to be a promotional video?


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

phlegm said:


> Thx for the video - certainly an interesting support system there.
> 
> BTW, I wonder why would they use a crappy, rusted bolt for what seems to be a promotional video?


Or jean shorts!


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

Schulze said:


> I've had some trouble with light carbon offset seatposts on my hardtail. I like a 25mm offset. Hylix and FSA Kforce both cracked after a short period of use, which was odd because I only weigh 170lbs geared up.
> 
> Currently on a Syncros FL 1.0 and it seems to be holding up. It ended up being 180 grams after cutting.
> 
> For you guys talking about flex in the carbon saddles - Merek used to sell a carbon saddle that had the rear rail attachment on a carbon leaf. This allowed the sides to flex a lot. I have one on my cx bike; works pretty well. Shown in this video.


Looks like Merek is dead. See post #20 above, for what looks like the same saddle, currently available.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

has anyone seen these all carbon saddles in super small sizes? like for 7 year old kids? I love the UNI saddles I've been using for my son, but he needs more seatpost than the UNI provides.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Good info on WW cockpits here! Planning on putting an '18' C-Dale Bad Boy 2 on a carbon diet this spring with hopes of a sub 20 pound urban rocket! Rims, bars, saddle and post will be the 1st things to go. Mt Zoom stuff looks great!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Good info on WW cockpits here! Planning on putting an '18' C-Dale Bad Boy 2 on a carbon diet this spring with hopes of a sub 20 pound urban rocket! Rims, bars, saddle and post will be the 1st things to go. Mt Zoom stuff looks great!


It may not be as easy as you suspect unfortunately, and likely not worth the cash outlay. Sorry to be a downer. 

I was unfamiliar with the BB2 - nice to see a Lefty on it - but according to REI, the BB1 with a lighter Gates drive system is still 25 lbs:
https://www.rei.com/product/108600/cannondale-bad-boy-1-bike

That means the BB2 is at least that weight. Given that you already have a light fork, light tires, a 1X drivetrain, indeed the main targets for weight loss would be the wheelset, bar, saddle, and post. I'd ballpark a 2 lb loss for a significant spend in cash. That's still a 23 lb bike (or more) that you've spent a lot more money on.


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

Those Bad Boys are interesting bikes. Is this the '18 model? BAD BOY 2 Mountain Bikes, Road Bikes, eBikes - Cannondale Bicycles

If so, that could be a good starter platform. Those Alfine hubs on the BB1 are crazy heavy like 1700g. The Metrea derailleur on the BB2 are fine at 280g, cassette might be heavy so could look at replacing that. SI crank with Spidering should be light. Frame/fork should be light one would think as high end aluminum. Of course, I have an old aluminum dirt jumper style frame that is close to 5lbs so you never know. Those alu bars and post with integrated rechargeable LED lights are probably pretty porky with their batteries, etc.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

rumblytumbly said:


> Those Bad Boys are interesting bikes. Is this the '18 model? BAD BOY 2 Mountain Bikes, Road Bikes, eBikes - Cannondale Bicycles
> 
> If so, that could be a good starter platform. Those Alfine hubs on the BB1 are crazy heavy like 1700g. The Metrea derailleur on the BB2 are fine at 280g, cassette might be heavy so could look at replacing that. SI crank with Spidering should be light. Frame/fork should be light one would think as high end aluminum. Of course, I have an old aluminum dirt jumper style frame that is close to 5lbs so you never know. Those alu bars and post with integrated rechargeable LED lights are probably pretty porky with their batteries, etc.


Interesting. Like most of us, I'm not familiar with the Gates drive, but my "research" prior to responding seemed to show it was lighter. Certainly the belt is much lighter than the chain, but had no idea on the hub.

You make a good point re the frame - I suspect that's where the weight will be, and ALU often makes it hard to drop the weight. Also, great point re the integrated LEDs as surely there are batteries involved, although it seems a shame to get rid of them for an urban bike; it's a great idea actually.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

rumblytumbly said:


> Those Bad Boys are interesting bikes. Is this the '18 model? BAD BOY 2 Mountain Bikes, Road Bikes, eBikes - Cannondale Bicycles
> 
> If so, that could be a good starter platform. Those Alfine hubs on the BB1 are crazy heavy like 1700g. The Metrea derailleur on the BB2 are fine at 280g, cassette might be heavy so could look at replacing that. SI crank with Spidering should be light. Frame/fork should be light one would think as high end aluminum. Of course, I have an old aluminum dirt jumper style frame that is close to 5lbs so you never know. Those alu bars and post with integrated rechargeable LED lights are probably pretty porky with their batteries, etc.


Yeah thats the one I have my eye on. Guessing its around 24 lbs stock and it has some meaty parts for sure. I know for a fact that the wheelset alone is 2100 grams. The C1 alum frame should be light, along with the alum light pipe lefty. Still debating if its a worthy build base to upgrade from. I like the geometry and looks, so may be a project soon!


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, would guess 24 and change. The only reason I know about the Alfine weight is I built up an urban hipster bike for my daughter a few years ago and when UPS came with the wheel box I thought it had cement bags in it. THEN I researched the weight, doh. Very aesthetically pleasing without a cassette, but dang.
Lightbicycle Flyweight or Carbonfan flyweight rims relaced with light spokes, could lose a pound there. Another half pound to pound with all carbon cockpit and saddle. XD cassette to shave some off. Then it's death by a thousand cuts to maybe get there, maybe not. Cool concept of a bike regardless, especially being designed around the Lefty.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

RS VR6 said:


> This is what I got. There are several vendors selling the same saddle.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Fib...033654&hash=item3f7d4239fe:g:Q1YAAOSw~AVYq77l
> 
> The material on the nose of the saddle started lifting after about a year. I just used some Shoe Goo and that fixed it.


Follow up: I bought this saddle. The comfort was fine. Not much cushion there, but the width of the saddle is substantial. Comfortable enough for me to be satisfied. The only real issue with this saddle for me was the design of the rear of the saddle. The rear quadrants have an angular point that catches my baggies when I move off an on the rear of the saddle. This happened to me maybe 2-3 times on approx. 1.5hr ride. It's something I would have to be conscious of on a real techy ride. One other minor complaint is that the saddle is 'creaky'. Makes some noise during flex. I did like the feel of this saddle, and love the weight. Just not sure if I would use it regularly due to snagging the shorts.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Just picked up a J&L Shimano (e-thru type) bolt on axle for my Yeti.

27g according to my scale. Not too shabby. $20, free shipping on eBay. Replaces the Ibis Hexle I was using, which seemed way too short. Like, at least one, maybe two whole threads short.

I also picked up a light bolt/cap piece that hasn't arrived yet. Also got some gold Ti bolts to add a bit of color.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Here's what I bought for my build, no experience on these yet:

*Saddle*
116g $30 padded carbon saddle from Aliexpress.

*Seatpost*
Superlogic 190g $20 seatpost from Aliexpress.

*Grips*
$30 11g Extralite hypergrips from the Extralite web shop.

*Handlebar*
$72 116g KCNC Bone 600mm 25.4mm from eBay


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

$1.40 Foam grips.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1Pair-Bike...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Le Duke said:


> $1.40 Foam grips.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1Pair-Bike...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


$0.46 Foam grips.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2Pc...over-Non-slip-Soft-Handlebar/32826732844.html


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sissypants said:


> $0.46 Foam grips.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2Pc...over-Non-slip-Soft-Handlebar/32826732844.html


I can't vouch for those, though.

I've been riding the ones I posted for a month+ now. To include a trip to Moab. I bought 5 sets in various colors. A bit thicker and squishier than ESI. Pleased with my purchase so far.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Le Duke said:


> I can't vouch for those, though.


Haha no I wouldn't buy them either  Look like cheap junk. I've had a lot of good luck with silicone grips like the ones you linked to and cheap foam ones. Something about my Extralite Hypergrips though makes me really happy -- probably because there's nothing lighter.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

sissypants said:


> Haha no I wouldn't buy them either  Look like cheap junk. I've had a lot of good luck with silicone grips like the ones you linked to and cheap foam ones. Something about my Extralite Hypergrips though makes me really happy -- probably because there's nothing lighter.


I ordered the ritchey superlogic foam grips. 9g. 😜


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Gliding_serpent said:


> I ordered the ritchey superlogic foam grips. 9g. 


Wait, 9g per grip or per pair? Does that include bar end caps? Any pics of them on a scale with the bar end caps?


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

splitendz said:


> Follow up: I bought this saddle. The comfort was fine. Not much cushion there, but the width of the saddle is substantial. Comfortable enough for me to be satisfied. The only real issue with this saddle for me was the design of the rear of the saddle. The rear quadrants have an angular point that catches my baggies when I move off an on the rear of the saddle. This happened to me maybe 2-3 times on approx. 1.5hr ride. It's something I would have to be conscious of on a real techy ride. One other minor complaint is that the saddle is 'creaky'. Makes some noise during flex. I did like the feel of this saddle, and love the weight. Just not sure if I would use it regularly due to snagging the shorts.


I also bought that saddle, but haven't gotten trail time yet. I also bought another saddle on AliExpress which I like much better, and I don't think it would have the issues you describe, in addition to it weighing just 4 grams more and being a whole lot more padded (actual compressible gel in there).

Here's the more-padded saddle weight (134g):








Here's the less-padded saddle weight (131g):








Here's a close-up showing the padding in the more-padded saddle:








Here's a close-up showing the lack of padding in the less-padded saddle:








For 3g difference, I would hands down choose the more-padded saddle.

Here's where I bought mine:
More padded saddle on Aliexpress

Less padded saddle on Aliexpress

By the way, the more padded saddle is the same as the GUB saddle that others have mentioned in this thread, but for cheaper (and without the GUB logo). Also, various posts on AliExpress and eBay are advertising the less-padded saddle at 110g-123g, and that simply isn't true.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

sissypants said:


> Wait, 9g per grip or per pair? Does that include bar end caps? Any pics of them on a scale with the bar end caps?


https://ritcheylogic.com/superlogic-grip

You know you can't resist them!!!


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Gliding_serpent said:


> https://ritcheylogic.com/superlogic-grip
> 
> You know you can't resist them!!!


Yeah ok, so 9g for a pair of grips. Extralites are 8g for a pair of grips, same price. I know, big difference 

But the extralite bar caps are 4g. I'd be curious how the Ritchey bar caps compare. Sorry, I need to justify not spending another $25.

https://www.extralite.com/Products/hypergrips.htm


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

sissypants said:


> Less padded saddle on Aliexpress


That's a great price for that saddle.

Also ordered one of the J&L E thru's.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

sissypants said:


> Yeah ok, so 9g for a pair of grips. Extralites are 8g for a pair of grips, same price. I know, big difference
> 
> But the extralite bar caps are 4g. I'd be curious how the Ritchey bar caps compare. Sorry, I need to justify not spending another $25.
> 
> https://www.extralite.com/Products/hypergrips.htm


impressive. I'll weigh the ritchey stuff when i get it. The esi bar ends are 3g each, and ones that came with my mt zoom bars are 2.5g each. So 2g is not do bad. They are a bugger to remove, so i may cut out the middle plastic crush loop for savings, and easier removal.

I must say that all the extralite stuff is super light... but also getting $$$. They were like some of the boutique german brands... very light, but you pay for it.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Gliding_serpent said:


> I must say that all the extralite stuff is super light... but also getting $$$. They were like some of the boutique german brands... very light, but you pay for it.


Too true, the only thing they sell that's actually affordable are the hypergrips, and maaaybe some headset stuff. Everything else is just whoa.

Then there's the durability questions too, since they don't have great customer service for warranty, as I hear.


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

sissypants said:


> Wait, 9g per grip or per pair? Does that include bar end caps? Any pics of them on a scale with the bar end caps?


This is mine, 14 grams with bar ends, ~9g without them.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

semmiho said:


> This is mine, 14 grams with bar ends, ~9g without them.
> 
> View attachment 1180663


Ok thanks! That's a really good weight. Definitely worth the buy since Extralite shipping is super slow and I had to pay currency exchange fees. But I won't be buying them


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Gliding_serpent said:


> Thanks so far folks!
> 
> I think the mt zoom bars will be on order soon. Sounds like they may have a bit of flex, but at 135lbs, should be fine for me.
> 
> The pro saddles liik interesting also, but their reported weights seem high. Good news is that they have lots of sizing options. Good to see.


I have the 720mm flat bar and there is no flex. Friend had a 3t bar and I wouldn't even ride it it was so flexible. Heavier then the mt zoom as well. Mine was about 160CAD shipped and didn't get a duty charge.


----------



## xblitzkriegx (Jul 29, 2016)

just bought a woodman carbo dx seatpost. 31.6x350 = 156g. less than $1/g.


----------



## Lars K. P. (Jun 19, 2008)

Seatpost 31.6 x 400 from China (152 g)
Saddle Selle Italia SLR Titanium (140 g)
Bar Pro Tharsis flat 700 mm (133 g)

Reasonable value for the money


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

This version is also a claimed 10g, but each set i got was a bit heavier.











semmiho said:


> This is mine, 14 grams with bar ends, ~9g without them.
> 
> View attachment 1180663


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

sissypants said:


> Yeah ok, so 9g for a pair of grips. Extralites are 8g for a pair of grips, same price. I know, big difference
> 
> But the extralite bar caps are 4g. I'd be curious how the Ritchey bar caps compare. Sorry, I need to justify not spending another $25.
> 
> https://www.extralite.com/Products/hypergrips.htm


the ritchey bar ends are light (but fragile i am sure). I modified them to make them lighter... and easier to get out.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

You guys with the GUB saddles:

Have any of you used them with a clamp that applies pressure from the sides? Their website seems to suggest that they are not recommended for use on seatposts that feature that kind of mounting mechanism.

Any comments?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

The rails are probably oval. My Cervelo post clamps from the side. I had to get new clamps to run a saddle with oval carbon rails. Seems like most (if not all) saddles with carbon rails are oval.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Le Duke said:


> You guys with the GUB saddles:
> 
> Have any of you used them with a clamp that applies pressure from the sides? Their website seems to suggest that they are not recommended for use on seatposts that feature that kind of mounting mechanism.
> 
> Any comments?





RS VR6 said:


> The rails are probably oval. My Cervelo post clamps from the side. I had to get new clamps to run a saddle with oval carbon rails. Seems like most (if not all) saddles with carbon rails are oval.


I have the GUB 1159 and the rails are 7x9 oval so you will need the appropriate clamp. However, I have only used it with the standard top/bottom clamps so I can't help with that part. I have been super happy with it though and I'll be ordering another soon as the saddle on my plus bike is about done.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, I have a set of oval rail clamps, so I'll be good to go there. I was just wondering why they don't just say, "Use a 7x9mm clamp." instead of prohibiting certain clamp designs.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Le Duke said:


> Yeah, I have a set of oval rail clamps, so I'll be good to go there. I was just wondering why they don't just say, "Use a 7x9mm clamp." instead of prohibiting certain clamp designs.


Or at least include a picture of the right clamps with the red check mark. It appears that their warning pictures only shows the round rail clamps and those have the red X.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm not clear on why you guys are buying GUB saddles when GUB is just an import/export company slapping their logo on an open mold product and raising the price by $10.

I have the same saddle as GUB and have never had any issues mounting it to my open mold carbon seatposts.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

sissypants said:


> I'm not clear on why you guys are buying GUB saddles when GUB is just an import/export company slapping their logo on an open mold product and raising the price by $10.
> 
> I have the same saddle as GUB and have never had any issues mounting it to my open mold carbon seatposts.


The reason I haven't purchased the unbranded model is that I can't find it for sale anywhere.

Do you have any links to the 138mm wide model 1159? I need to order one and the best price I'm finding is between $36 and $40 usd shipped.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sissypants said:


> I'm not clear on why you guys are buying GUB saddles when GUB is just an import/export company slapping their logo on an open mold product and raising the price by $10.
> 
> I have the same saddle as GUB and have never had any issues mounting it to my open mold carbon seatposts.


Care to provide a link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

These might be the cheapest of the Gub looking ones...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GUB-Bicycl...m=272838531758&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TOSEEK-Car...m=222728542272&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Lea...m=253216260888&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Bootleg Power saddle

https://www.ebay.com/itm/263426268247

Bootleg Romin has me curious...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/263181966857


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Le Duke said:


> Care to provide a link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This saddle is $29.19 on AliExpress: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MTB...dle-Bicycle-Saddle-Bike-Seat/32766321631.html

I generally buy from Aliexpress when ordering Chinese stuff, not eBay, always cheaper bc of lower platform fees and Chinese sellers are more responsive than on eBay because they get auto-translate capabilities in messaging and they have more established stores.

Notice that eBay sellers are actually buying from this Aliexpress supplier and then re-selling on eBay (maybe even drop-shipping), as the Aliexpress supplier doesn't seem to be selling on eBay yet. In that case you might get faster shipping from eBay, but hey, saving $20 is sweet any day.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Awesome...they are all cheaper on Aliexpress.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the link. The Bootleg Romin looks promising with the 138mm width. Not sure if I can deal with the white logos for a $15 savings though. $40 is still relatively affordable.


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

The problem I've had with the knockoff saddles is with the rear rail attachment points. Usually they are just glued with a blob to the seat pretty much right underneath where your sitbones are. This allows for no flex in the saddle and is bad design. The real ones whether Specialized, Pro, Selle Italia, etc. typically have a bridge/truss type of attachement molded into the saddle that the rails go into which allows it to be supported from the outer rearmost perimeter allowing for some flex of the shell since there's nothing directly under the sitbones area. At least that's been my observation. Anyone know of a knockoff supplier doing something closer to the originals?


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

rumblytumbly said:


> The problem I've had with the knockoff saddles is with the rear rail attachment points. Usually they are just glued with a blob to the seat pretty much right underneath where your sitbones are. This allows for no flex in the saddle and is bad design. The real ones whether Specialized, Pro, Selle Italia, etc. typically have a bridge/truss type of attachement molded into the saddle that the rails go into which allows it to be supported from the outer rearmost perimeter allowing for some flex of the shell since there's nothing directly under the sitbones area. At least that's been my observation. Anyone know of a knockoff supplier doing something closer to the originals?


Valid point, I've also had this issue with some raw carbon knock-offs I've ridden. But the saddle I linked to on AliExpress has been unbelievable for me. I got a few friends to ride it too and none of us are looking back.

The saddle I linked to has carbon rails secured with resin to molded carbon sockets on either end much like high-end Fizik or Selle Italia saddles. It also has good flex on the sitbones because of the protruding leaf-like design, rather than being rigid and unforgiving. Together with the padding it makes it very comfortable for XC and even endurance in my case. I would post a video but I'm not good at aiming at my butt in action.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

I've had the GUB 1158 for a year. It's the "more padded" saddle above. Mine weighs 155g. Very durable, though the padding is mostly illusory: it's like sitting on a plank of wood. 

What I like best about it is the flat front. The other common 110g unpadded Selle Italia knockoff is more comfortable on my road bike, but the idea of getting speared on that pointy tip off-road is very unpalatable. 

Buying again for the MTB, I'd probably choose the 1159.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

sissypants said:


> This saddle is $29.19 on AliExpress: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MTB...dle-Bicycle-Saddle-Bike-Seat/32766321631.html
> 
> I generally buy from Aliexpress when ordering Chinese stuff, not eBay, always cheaper bc of lower platform fees and Chinese sellers are more responsive than on eBay because they get auto-translate capabilities in messaging and they have more established stores.
> 
> Notice that eBay sellers are actually buying from this Aliexpress supplier and then re-selling on eBay (maybe even drop-shipping), as the Aliexpress supplier doesn't seem to be selling on eBay yet. In that case you might get faster shipping from eBay, but hey, saving $20 is sweet any day.


Thanks, got one. If I like it I'll rep you. If I don't like it....


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

Mine was 25$ on ebay. Maybe up to 40$ with shipping. And that was canadian. Pretty good pricing



sissypants said:


> This saddle is $29.19 on AliExpress: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MTB...dle-Bicycle-Saddle-Bike-Seat/32766321631.html
> 
> I generally buy from Aliexpress when ordering Chinese stuff, not eBay, always cheaper bc of lower platform fees and Chinese sellers are more responsive than on eBay because they get auto-translate capabilities in messaging and they have more established stores.
> 
> Notice that eBay sellers are actually buying from this Aliexpress supplier and then re-selling on eBay (maybe even drop-shipping), as the Aliexpress supplier doesn't seem to be selling on eBay yet. In that case you might get faster shipping from eBay, but hey, saving $20 is sweet any day.


----------



## samarskyrider (Mar 22, 2015)

Did anyone have experience with Elita One seatposts?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32814024528/32814024528.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

I am going to add to this post another promicing choice for bars and seatpost. Darimo Carbon. Hand made Italian (edit... actually spain). Lots of custom options.

700mm bars are about 87g. Stiffer than schmolke (spelling?) and other bars that are 50g heavier. The reviewers ran a 700mm bar for a full xc race season, and a 740mm bar in endeuro. No problems apparently. 
https://www.velochannel.com/test-longue-duree-du-cintre-darimo-33801

And here is the seatpost. 31.6x350 is around 85g also! Also quite stiff apparently. 
https://www.velochannel.com/test-de-la-tige-de-selle-darimo-t1-a-87g-33831

Pop the text in google translate and boom!

I plan to order the set and shave 130-135g off of my mt zoom bar/deda superlaggera seatpost combo.

most carbon bars are in the 190g range. This paring is like getting the weight savings of a bar swap... and then getting a weightless seatpost.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Gliding_serpent said:


> I am going to add to this post another promicing choice for bars and seatpost. Darimo Carbon. Hand made italian. Lots of custom options.
> 
> 700mm bars are about 87g. Stiffer than schmolke (spelling?) and bars 50g heavier. The reviewers ran a 700mm bar for a full xc race season, and a 740mm bar in endeuro. No problems apparently.
> https://www.velochannel.com/test-longue-duree-du-cintre-darimo-33801
> ...


Always interested to learn about other brands, but you have me a bit confused from the start of your post.

The article says that Darimo is a Spanish brand, based in Valencia. Not sure how we get to "hand made italian". 

Next is the piece around stiffness, esp relative to Schmolke. There's no side-by-side tests in that specific article, so maybe you saw that elsewhere? I'd be curious to check that out.

Also stiffness [cough] isn't necessarily a key selling point, especially on the seatpost side.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

phlegm said:


> Always interested to learn about other brands, but you have me a bit confused from the start of your post.
> 
> The article says that Darimo is a Spanish brand, based in Valencia. Not sure how we get to "hand made italian".
> 
> ...


Spain it is. It was late. Call it fake news. ;-)

I forget which of the two makes the comparison to the german brands, but i think it was the seatpost article. Reading between the lines, both have flex, just less so than schlmoke (spelling?). One article may have compared to mcfk for stiffness, but i could very well be crossing my lines, and working with loose facts. None are back to back conparisons... but that is a pretty rare thing anyway.

Given these will be going on a dual suspension bike, some stiffness is not a bad thing for me. But with both in the 85g region, i think it is a safe bet that there will be some flex. I am going to give them a try and report back.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> $1.40 Foam grips.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1Pair-Bike...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Mine arrived today: 26 grams without bar plugs is great at that price.
Comparison: my ritchey ergo foam grips (not Superlogic) are 20 grams pair no plugs. Cost was about $8.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone want to try their luck on a carbon FlatForce lookalike?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123088602740

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Stem is a bad part to gamble with.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

phlegm said:


> Stem is a bad part to gamble with.


Yeah. I don't want to be the test mule for that particular component.

If the new Syncros Fraser iC weren't coming in a heinous yellow, I'd just bite the bullet on that for a nice bar/stem combo. Unfortunately, it seems that every -25 degree stem out there weighs a ton.


----------



## pamoreira (Jan 6, 2016)

Le Duke said:


> Yeah. I don't want to be the test mule for that particular component.
> 
> If the new Syncros Fraser iC weren't coming in a heinous yellow, I'd just bite the bullet on that for a nice bar/stem combo. Unfortunately, it seems that every -25 degree stem out there weighs a ton.


Believe I read somewhere that the yellow was only for the limited special edition version (SL SE?). There may be other versions of that combo that come in black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

pamoreira said:


> Believe I read somewhere that the yellow was only for the limited special edition version (SL SE?). There may be other versions of that combo that come in black.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's hard to tell, but it looks like the grip portion of the bar has a decent amount of backsweep. Looks like more than a standard 9 degree backsweep to me. Which would actually appeal to me. I like where my hands are in relation to the steerer or saddle with my current set up, but wish I had more back sweep, as it pertains to the actual angle my hands rest at naturally. If that's the case the Fraser could be a nice solution.


----------



## xblitzkriegx (Jul 29, 2016)

Le Duke said:


> Anyone want to try their luck on a carbon FlatForce lookalike?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123088602740
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


a 90mm kalloy uno stem is ~30g lighter and made from 7000 series aluminum to boot. plus it only costs like $25-$30 on ebay.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

xblitzkriegx said:


> a 90mm kalloy uno stem is ~30g lighter and made from 7000 series aluminum to boot. plus it only costs like $25-$30 on ebay.


Do they make one in comparable geometry?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xblitzkriegx (Jul 29, 2016)

closest they have is 90mm -17 degree. its 100g with steel bolts. subtract around 10g for Ti bolts. price is still $25.


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wren stem, Tioga under cover carbon saddle, next 725mm riser bar, grips...what actualy feels good. Tried esi chunky grips and other foam grips but they are a PIA to install/remove and feel like ****...I'll live withe the 70g penalty. KS lev integra 125mm dropper, will go KS LEV Ci next time.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Mt. Zoom carbon handlebar (9 degree sweep), Ritchey WCS foam grips, Syntace Flatforce stem (because bike fit), Syntace P6 Hiflex post and Ergon SMR-3 Pro Carbon saddle (because comfort).


----------



## Dromos123 (May 18, 2018)

RS VR6 said:


> I've been using an eBay carbon saddle for the past couple years and have been pretty happy with it. I think I paid somewhere around $40 for it. It's in the shape of the 143mm Toupe. The good thing is that they they don't cost that much...and if you don't like it...you're not losing much. I have it paired with a Syntace HiFlex post.


Pretty bike. What frame is that?


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

sissypants said:


> I also bought that saddle, but haven't gotten trail time yet. I also bought another saddle on AliExpress which I like much better, and I don't think it would have the issues you describe, in addition to it weighing just 4 grams more and being a whole lot more padded (actual compressible gel in there).
> 
> For 3g difference, I would hands down choose the more-padded saddle.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this!!! I bought the padded carbon saddle for my commuter and it's very forgiving and fits me well. Can't vouch for the longevity but the initial quality and value are superb! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wheelzqc (Aug 31, 2016)

Any saddles that has similar/same dimension as a Selle Italia SLR ?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

wheelzqc said:


> Any saddles that has similar/same dimension as a Selle Italia SLR ?


San Marco Aspide Carbon FX Open (Narrow).


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Bought two BXT brand aliexpress carbon 720mm bars for $18 each. They work fine.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Schulze said:


> Bought two BXT brand aliexpress carbon 720mm bars for $18 each. They work fine.


I've gambled on random carbon for saddles, and might even do a seatpost, but I wouldn't touch that source for stems and bars. Could be same or better than a known brand, or a catastrophic failure.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I've been tempted to try the BXT bars as well; I swapped my kids (tall kid) mtb frame to a BXT carbon frame, I can't find anything wrong with it, and my shop guy looked it over and thought it was quite good. Based on that I bought a pair of the BXT seatposts (217g claimed) off ebay for $19ish, both for my kids road and mtbs, he's light but I've ridden both those bikes too and they've been good/cheap/light 2 bolt posts. They're both 31.6, I would have been less brave trying a 27.2. I think the Chinese carbon bits are quite a bit better than a few years ago. But... still scared to try cheaper cockpit parts, decent stuff is not all that much more; Uno stems seem quite good, my $80 eXotic bars from discobrakes are still great.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

jimPacNW said:


> ...my shop guy looked it over and thought it was quite good...


You probably can't tell by looking, that's the problem.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, there's an element of risk. I did a test on the bars - I set up some wood blocks a few inches high, laid the bars on them, and stood on the center. There were no noises, and the bars were stiff enough for my satisfaction. 

Wrapping carbon in a tube shape is pretty basic. It's one of the simpler parts you can make from carbon on a bike.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Schulze said:


> Yeah, there's an element of risk. I did a test on the bars - I set up some wood blocks a few inches high, laid the bars on them, and stood on the center. There were no noises, and the bars were stiff enough for my satisfaction.
> 
> Wrapping carbon in a tube shape is pretty basic. It's one of the simpler parts you can make from carbon on a bike.


You probably just did more QC than the manufacturer. 

Hope that test didn't introduce any micro-fractures. (Geez, I'm soooo pessimistic, sorry!)


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

phlegm said:


> You probably just did more QC than the manufacturer.
> 
> Hope that test didn't introduce any micro-fractures. (Geez, I'm soooo pessimistic, sorry!)


- you do sound kind of like a chinese carbon hater  I've broken more aluminum than carbon... would the BXT bars be better than the 15 year old Synchros on my trainer/shed bike? -probably. I broke some OEM Cannondale bars on a descent in about '90, they developed a stress crack right at the edge of the stem clamp, that crash happened in the best possible spot so I didn't get hurt, - old 1" bars. Schulze; good point about bars being not super complicated, did you get flat or riser?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

jimPacNW said:


> - you do sound kind of like a chinese carbon hater  I've broken more aluminum than carbon... would the BXT bars be better than the 15 year old Synchros on my trainer/shed bike? -probably. I broke some OEM Cannondale bars on a descent in about '90, they developed a stress crack right at the edge of the stem clamp, that crash happened in the best possible spot so I didn't get hurt, - old 1" bars. Schulze; good point about bars being not super complicated, did you get flat or riser?


Actually not a hater. I've got an eBay carbon saddle that I use on and off. It's just that you don't know what has gone into the design or manufacture. There's no guarantee from OEM either, and user error (not that you did, but over-torquing can fatigue a quality part) can cause a failure.

It's just that if we're all gambling to a certain extent, I'd like to at least think I've got a decent chance.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I've bought 4 of the cheap no name carbon riser bars off ebay now. One of them was bought specifically to do some destructive testing. A buddy and I took the bar into the gym here at work, and we placed it one of the benches and we both put out full body weight on either end of a 640mm bar. No cracking or popping. 

Then we went over to the Smith rack and slid the bar into one of the holes in an upright on the rack. It went in far enough to "simulate" the edge of the stem clamp. It took some serious "bouncing" on the end of the bar before it started to fail and even then the failure was "gradual" as in even after starting to crack it still took several more hard bounces before the carbon started to splinter and completely fail.

Your mileage may vary and who says the bar construction is consistent from one piece to the other, but it was good enough for me. I have 2 bars in service and another co-worker is using the 4th.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Would now be a bad time to discuss my stupid-expensive carbon saddle that just snapped??!! Ha!

Let me take some pics, and I'll sheepishly post. Doh!


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

/\ I bought a 'Bontrager' 27.2 post off ebay about 5 years ago, I actually raced on it a few times, I took it off because the 1 bolt design allowed it to shift and 'nose up' by a lot towards the end of a race, -no more 1 bolt posts for me. Ironically my Scandium frame broke not long after. The post was stupid light, like under 180g, I gave it to a buddy and it broke during a race.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

jimPac, I got the flat bars.

One reason I go for Chinese carbon is that the expensive, name brand carbon seatposts and saddles I've bought have broken pretty fast. I'm just not going to waste any more money on them. I've had better luck with bars but $18 vs $100 is too big to ignore.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

phlegm said:


> Would now be a bad time to discuss my stupid-expensive carbon saddle that just snapped??!! Ha!
> 
> Let me take some pics, and I'll sheepishly post. Doh!


Here are the details on my broken, "boutique" saddle. Ironically, I rode an eBay saddle while I awaiting my replacement. Certainly no guarantees with anything:
http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weeni...epic-hardtail-di2-1055515-2.html#post13795717


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

phlegm said:


> Here are the details on my broken, "boutique" saddle. Ironically, I rode an eBay saddle while I awaiting my replacement. Certainly no guarantees with anything:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weeni...epic-hardtail-di2-1055515-2.html#post13795717


I wouldn't want to be sitting on that saddle when it broke. But that's what happens I guess when brands like Tune push the boundaries a bit too much... maybe?

What eBay saddle do you use? Can you notice any differences


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

sissypants said:


> I wouldn't want to be sitting on that saddle when it broke. But that's what happens I guess when brands like Tune push the boundaries a bit too much... maybe?
> 
> What eBay saddle do you use? Can you notice any differences


I wasn't too worried as I had a thick chamois in between, and it barely popped through, but yep, could be waaaay more painful. For the record BTW, it was an MCFK that failed (but again, I'm being fair about it), not the Tune.

I haven't used the eBay saddle that much. The shape is OK for me, but it is rock-solid, and thus not as comfortable as it could be:
http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/review-ebay-full-carbon-saddle-sd-005-a-826723.html


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Has anyone tried this seatpost:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Roa...rews-Seatposts-135g-UD-Matte/32822592827.html

It's $40 for a 151-gram 31.6x400mm seatpost with titanium mounting hardware, and there are 169 very positive reviews. It must be new, and suddenly hugely popular.

If you have this seatpost, have you tried it on a saddle with carbon rails? Does it hold the saddle securely? I've had this issue on another seatpost (BXT) with a similar mounting mechanism where it creaks vociferously with every butt thump.

Seriously, this could be a crazy deal.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

sissypants said:


> Has anyone tried this seatpost:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Roa...rews-Seatposts-135g-UD-Matte/32822592827.html
> 
> ...


At least one of the reviews is odd:

"Me To torn the seat&#8230;. Do not recommend by anything&#8230; Two outputs and skybox"

BTW, that was a 5-star review, but doesn't exactly seem positive.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

phlegm said:


> At least one of the reviews is odd:
> 
> "Me To torn the seat&#8230;. Do not recommend by anything&#8230; Two outputs and skybox"
> 
> BTW, that was a 5-star review, but doesn't exactly seem positive.


LOL! This one is also perplexing:

"Not used more. And usually stick, which likely crumble&#8230;"

And then there's this guy who thinks it's a 27.0mm diameter instead of 27.2 and that therefore the paint on his bike will be damaged:

"The finish is terrific But diameter is tá D is calibrated. it a diameter of 27mm when he should make 27, 2. now I have afraid to damage the painting of my bike to close both the brace, as it gets off the bicycle saddle."

Followed by this guy who says:

"bigger than usual 27.2"

Ali translate is pretty hopeless.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

I have one - at least a very similar version where the only difference is the carbon cradle. this one (edit: the link you posted) is better, since it has an extended support for the saddle rails. I have the 31.6x400mm and the actual weight is quite close to the stated weight - 175g if I remember correctly. (edit: my seatpost has the more usual "half-moon" cradle which does not have any extra support for the seat rails; everything else is the same as the one you linked). 

Installed this in February on my trail/race bike (kona hei hei) and still going strong. defintely a great deal especially with the improved design. Hope it is more helpful than the reviews above


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Ausable said:


> I have one - at least a very similar version where the only difference is the carbon cradle. this one is better, since it has an extended support for the saddle rails. I have the 31.6x400mm and the actual weight is quite close to the stated weight - 175g if I remember correctly.
> Installed this in February on my trail/race bike (kona hei hei) and still going strong. defintely a great deal especially with the improved design. Hope it is more helpful than the reviews above


Do you have a link? I'm a strong believer in better saddle rail support. Would definitely go the extra 25 grams for that.


----------



## cornice6 (Aug 23, 2007)

I just picked up a Mt Zoom Ultralight 750mm 15mm rise bar that's supposed to be 122g but instead it's 145g when I weighed it. Anyone had this experience on their Mt Zoom bars? 23g difference is no biggie, just wondering...


----------



## Copenhagen (Nov 26, 2007)

cornice6 said:


> I just picked up a Mt Zoom Ultralight 750mm 15mm rise bar that's supposed to be 122g but instead it's 145g when I weighed it. Anyone had this experience on their Mt Zoom bars? 23g difference is no biggie, just wondering...


Just as a data point, my "Mt. Zoom Ultralight 4 degree 710mm Flat bar" has a spec weight of 119grams and came in at 123grams so that's acceptable to me and within the variation I would expect.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

cornice6 said:


> I just picked up a Mt Zoom Ultralight 750mm 15mm rise bar that's supposed to be 122g but instead it's 145g when I weighed it. Anyone had this experience on their Mt Zoom bars? 23g difference is no biggie, just wondering...[/QUOTE
> 
> Strange they are claiming their new 750mm bar that light. I purchased their 720mm riser and they claimed 128 grams and it was spot on.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

sissypants said:


> Do you have a link? I'm a strong believer in better saddle rail support. Would definitely go the extra 25 grams for that.


I have edited my original post, sorry for the confusion


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

sissypants said:


> Has anyone tried this seatpost:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Roa...rews-Seatposts-135g-UD-Matte/32822592827.html
> 
> It's $40 for a 151-gram 31.6x400mm seatpost with titanium mounting hardware, and there are 169 very positive reviews. It must be new, and suddenly hugely popular.


So I bought this seatpost in 31.6x400mm, it weighs 162 grams, a bit above the advertised weight of 151g in this size. I understand that there is always some variability in the weights of carbon products, but this is a little disappointing. But it's still a dramatic ~55 grams lighter than the BXT carbon seatpost in 31.6x400mm, which is the next lightest budget option.

The seatpost is constructed very well, though it looks like the mounting clamps are far apart enough that it won't be possible to move the saddle forward or backward since the entire length of the rails will be necessary for mounting.

I won't have a chance to try it out until I complete my build in a month or two, unfortunately.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

cornice6 said:


> I just picked up a Mt Zoom Ultralight 750mm 15mm rise bar that's supposed to be 122g but instead it's 145g when I weighed it. Anyone had this experience on their Mt Zoom bars? 23g difference is no biggie, just wondering...


Indeed, they claim 121g:
https://mtzoom.com/handlebars/mt-zoom-ultralight-720mm-low-riser-bar-128g/

Actually the overage is almost 20%, which is a biggie. That's even worse than tires.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

cornice6 said:


> I just picked up a Mt Zoom Ultralight 750mm 15mm rise bar that's supposed to be 122g but instead it's 145g when I weighed it. Anyone had this experience on their Mt Zoom bars? 23g difference is no biggie, just wondering...


Until very recently Mt. Zoom sold a 760mm carbon riser bar that weighed 142g. It was still in their line up a couple of months ago when I last checked, but has since been replaced by the newer lighter model. I wonder if you somehow got one of the last older ones they had in stock.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

westin said:


> Mine arrived today: 26 grams without bar plugs is great at that price.
> Comparison: my ritchey ergo foam grips (not Superlogic) are 20 grams pair no plugs. Cost was about $8.


Interesting, I've ordered about 5 sets of those so far and had them come in (with bar end caps) between 19g and 24g. Of course, the 19g ones went on the shelf for the next build 

Comparatively, my Extralite Hypergrips weighed 11g with caps, and Ritchey Superlogics weighed 21g. Both of these don't offer as much support or dampening, in my opinion, and they tend to squirm around on the bars. I don't like glueing them to the bars.


----------



## cornice6 (Aug 23, 2007)

wayold said:


> Until very recently Mt. Zoom sold a 760mm carbon riser bar that weighed 142g. It was still in their line up a couple of months ago when I last checked, but has since been replaced by the newer lighter model. I wonder if you somehow got one of the last older ones they had in stock.


That is indeed correct as I was told when I asked them that I got one of the last older 760mm carbon bars.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

cornice6 said:


> That is indeed correct as I was told when I asked them that I got one of the last older 760mm carbon bars.


I know this is the weight weenie forum, but I'd actually be happier with the older, perhaps a bit more robust model. I have one of the 710mm flat bars at 120g which is a bit scary. That weight in a 760mm riser is just freaky.


----------



## cornice6 (Aug 23, 2007)

wayold said:


> I know this is the weight weenie forum, but I'd actually be happier with the older, perhaps a bit more robust model. I have one of the 710mm flat bars at 120g which is a bit scary. That weight in a 760mm riser is just freaky.


totally agree and that's why i installed it and been using it. fwiw, i feel a bit secure with the 145g weight.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Now that wider, shorter saddles seem to be the new wave, anyone tried this Specialized Power clone

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/EC9...lgo_pvid=0bd59841-f568-4a68-ad9a-88ce4a59cbf6


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Just got a $30 rigid carbon saddle to try out. It weighs 88g on my scale and looks just like the pictures:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...cycle-seat-cushion-for-bikes/32812377039.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ROC...For-MTB-Road-Fold-Bike-Front/32791496529.html

I ordered the Rockbros brand, I don't know why, maybe because I've grown sour of BXT customer service recently.

Not much to say about it other than that it is rock solid and has basically no flex to it. It doesn't creak, doesn't bend, and I'm relying on my chamois pad for all possible comfort.

Saddle rails are a bit small, there isn't much room for adjustment. It looks like the rails are jointed to the carbon shell with epoxied fittings, although they've been sanded very nicely. I'm impressed, but skeptical about whether this whole raw carbon saddle idea will work for me.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Berk Lupina, UD matte, 132mm, 7x9mm


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

If we're posting Berk saddles in this thread, what about Gelu? A lot lighter than Berk.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

I saw recently Gelu came out with a 40gm? saddle. I get the feeling the Gelu saddles are rather firm. 

I've been watching Berk for a while but I'm a bit perplexed why the Lupina is so narrow. I wish it was 136-140mm.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Bump. 

Looking for a saddle around 142mm and <200grams that's comfortable for long endurance races. Traditionally WTB rocket saddles suit me well but all their carbon versions are narrow. I've cracked a titanium rail before too so I'm reluctant to spend big for titanium rails, rather carbon. I'm also 85kg/190lb currently so any road specific 70kg weight limit saddle is off the list. I'm currently looking at a Gub MTB saddle that's about 230g, not super light but for the cheap eBay price worth a try.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

If you're breaking Ti then you should avoid carbon. You can get a Shimano Pro Turnix saddle with steel rails for exactly 200g.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

tangerineowl said:


> I saw recently Gelu came out with a 40gm? saddle. I get the feeling the Gelu saddles are rather firm.
> 
> I've been watching Berk for a while but I'm a bit perplexed why the Lupina is so narrow. I wish it was 136-140mm.


The Berk Lupina (132mm) is 1mm wider than the Selle Italia SLR (131mm) and the San Marco Aspide (131mm). Besides, it's also available in 150mm.

Gelu saddles are narrower (122-126mm) and shorter (240-270mm).


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Schulze said:


> If you're breaking Ti then you should avoid carbon. You can get a Shimano Pro Turnix saddle with steel rails for exactly 200g.


I have a carbon railed WTB Silverado now but it's too narrow, thus far it's seemed plenty strong for the XC duties it sees though. I had a Ti rail snap on a WTB Rocket on my Enduro right, it was subjected to a fair amount more abuse. I use the Chromo railed Rocket on my enduro bike now, need something wider for the XC bike though.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

The Pro Turnix does look the goods, I think I'll go with that.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

sfer1 said:


> The Berk Lupina (132mm) is 1mm wider than the Selle Italia SLR (131mm) and the San Marco Aspide (131mm). Besides, it's also available in 150mm.
> 
> Gelu saddles are narrower (122-126mm) and shorter (240-270mm).


Your comment made me check the width of my Selle Italia Kit Carbonio Flow. Its 133mm. Oops! I always thought it was 136mm.

Guess I'll start saving those pennies now for the Lupina.


----------

